# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  أفضل كريم أمريكي !! لعلاج حب الشباب !! خلال اقل من اسبوع !!!!!!! Acne

## فراشه_وردية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

*أسرع طريقة للتخلص من حب الشباب مع اقوى منتج امريكي 
*




اقوى كريم لمعالجة وازالة حب الشباب من البشرة 
عن طريق قتل البكتيريا المسببة لحب الشباب 
حصل على اعلى التقييمات كأفضل منتج لمحاربة جميع انواع الحبوب في امريكا

بلد الصنع ( امريكا)



*معالج حب الشباب الامريكي*



تفاصيل ومعلومات عن المنتج :

_حجمه: 236 مل ..تكفي لمدة طويلة

_ممكن استخدامه على الوجه والكتفين والظهر والصدر وعلى اي منطقة من الجسم..
_كريم خفيف يتغلغل خلال دقايق في البشرة .. ويعالج الحبه من الداخل ..
_ستلاحظين من اليوم الثاني ان الحبة صغر حجمها والاحمرار خف.. 
_لا يسبب اي تهيج بالبشرة ..
_يقتل البكتيريا المسببة لظهور الحبه .. ويجفف الدهون و تغلق المسام ..
_لا يجفف البشرة ولا يقشرها ..
_ف تتخلصين من حب الشباب بسرعه وبطريقة امنة وفعاله جدا..وحتى قبل ظهورها.



تجربة لزبونتي للكريم..
وبطلب منها : ما كتبت نكها 



> هلا الغاليه 
> 
> 
> بيغيت اطلب منج 
> كريم امريكي لمحاربة حب الشباب
> 
> 3 علب 
> 
> ومو اول مره اطلبه منج لاني قبل طلبت واحد 
> ...






> لرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الفرج جريب
> كلمة حق تنقال فيج 
> 
> انسانه قمة في الذوق والا خلاق والامانه
> 
> خذت عنج منتج معالج الحبوب الامريكي
> 
> 
> والله لولا المستحي كنت بصور لج ويهي قبلا وبعد مرور شهر وكمن اسبوع على استخدام المنتج
> ...





> الرسالة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نونة3
> السلام عليكم حبيبتي حبيت اشكرج على الكريم 
> انا خذيته من شهر والله راح الحب اللي في ويهي كنت اعاني منه 4
> سنوات والحب اللي كان فيني تحت الجلد 
> الله يحفظج وينولج الي فبالج ياارب



بعض التجارب من مواقع اجنبية للكريم:




> 5 days of use and very happy!
> Better than anything in the drugstore
> I have very oily skin, so acne was always an issue. With five days of use larger bumps have become smaller, and small bumps under the skin have almost entirely cleared away.


____________________



> Best BP treatment I have ever used!
> Killing them Softly is the key
> I have used so many acne treatments is the only one that has any effect on my skin whatsoever. This is the most effective out of all the products I have used. I highly recommend acne products and would buy again.


____________________



> Works great!,
> 
> Great price, beats it's competitors. The product did exactly what it says it would do. Cleared up my face quickly. Fragrance free, which I love as well. I highly recommend this product. . Awesome!!













طريقة الاستخدام:

_ بعد تنظيف البشرة بجل طبي 
_ توضع كمية كثيفه من الكريم على المناطق المصابة بحب الشباب 
او على الحبة مباشرة.
_ واتركيه الى ان يجف تماما..ثم ضعي كريم مرطب طبي خالي من الكحول
_ممكن استخدامه بأي وقت من اليوم 
_ويفضل قبل النوم
_يستخدم المنتج يومياً الى ان تختفي الحبوب نهائياً 
_يفضل استخدامه لمدة شهرين للتي تعاني من حبوب مزمنة كبيرة ومتهيجه





سعر المنتج :
220 درهم 

من تصويري







التوصيل عن طريق شركة توصيل ( سلم واستلم)
والتوصيل 25 درهم
والمناطق النائية 40 درهم


للطلب ارسال البيانات التاليه:

الاسم:............................
الامارة:...........................
الرقم:.............................



المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## zezenya

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ام عمار مصر

موفقة يارب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## USA Online

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

uppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

uppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

upppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

uppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

uppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## بكيزه الدرملي

الغاليه ابا منه ..كيف اتواصل وياج

----------


## فريدة البلوشي

ليش ماتحطين رقمج

----------


## فريدة البلوشي

شوها يايبتلي كريم ثاني مب نفس اللي ف الصورة وكاتبة التوصيل 25 وخذوا مني 30
لازم اتحطين رقمج عشان نتواصل معاج شو هالمصخرة

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

صار خطا الغلا .. وتم تعديل الطلبية ..

----------


## فراشه_وردية

uppppppp

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------


## فراشه_وردية

اب اب اب

----------

